# Tractor of the Month for August 2013



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This month we are featuring Nuffield!. She's a Universal 3, model DM4. She was manufactured in 1957 and has a 3 cyl BMC diesel engine.
Nice restoration, great looking tractor!

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/nuffield-745.html

Congratulations oldkubotal295dt1, here's one for Wasaga Beach!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

The owner or poster of this tracror has not been here for close to 2 years, I hope he returns..edro:


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too. It's a dang fine tractor.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang nice looking piece of yesterday iron.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sure is nice to see the Ole Gals going strong.... Nice looking loader for an earlier model.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

My uncle had one almost just like it when we were growing up!
Man I wish I had that tractor now!!!!!!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a neat looking tractor, for sure.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful tractor. That loader is extremely similar to the Freeman loader on my Ford 960.


----------

